# Torna Quelli che il calcio con Luca e Paolo nuovi conduttori



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2017)

*Domenica 10 settembre 2017* dalle ore 13:45 su *Rai 2*, torna lo show "*Quelli che il calcio*" dedicato alle partite della domenica con la compagnia di ospiti e sketch comici. A condurre il programma non ci sarà più Nicola Savino che è passato a Mediaset, ma *Luca Bizzarri* e *Paolo Kessisoglu* (che su Rai 2 faranno anche Camera Cafè topic qui Camera Cafè - Il nuovo mondo: da lunedì 4 settembre su Rai 2 ).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente! Quando c'era Savino (ma pure la Cabello) non lo filavo più. Con Luca e Paolo sono sicuro che ci sarà qualche bella novità. E, secondo me, ci sarà un boom di ascolti non indifferente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finalmente! Quando c'era Savino (ma pure la Cabello) non lo filavo più. Con Luca e Paolo sono sicuro che ci sarà qualche bella novità. E, secondo me, ci sarà un boom di ascolti non indifferente.


Sono d'accordo con te; definire Savino insipido è un eufemismo.


----------



## Eziomare (5 Settembre 2017)

Che ricordi mi evoca la vecchia trasmissione (parlo di fine anni 90/primissimi 2000), era per me un vero e proprio appuntamento fisso, anche per la scarsissima diffusione delle pay tv di allora.
Vi ricordate quel pirla di Idris?
O Carlo Sassi?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te; definire Savino insipido è un eufemismo.



Per me invece è bravo, il problema è che (un po' come Bisio, comunque distante anni luce specie se guardiamo ai tempi di Zelig con la Hunziker e la Incontrada) "funziona" meglio come spalla del comico, come quello che viene preso in giro insomma.
Ovvio che, sebbene in Quelli che il Calcio le situazioni comiche non manchino, manca la comicità di base del programma stesso, in più il fatto che sia tutto molto "spezzettato" non aiuta. Insomma, anche per me come presentatore puro, è bocciato.


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Che ricordi mi evoca la vecchia trasmissione (parlo di fine anni 90/primissimi 2000), era per me un vero e proprio appuntamento fisso, anche per la scarsissima diffusione delle pay tv di allora.
> Vi ricordate quel pirla di Idris?
> O Carlo Sassi?



Pensare che al tempo c'era Fazio, la noia mortale, ma per il Milan e per i gol (senza la pay tv) era il massimo auspicabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2017)

Forse dopo anni tornerò a guardarlo


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2017)

Mai guardato perchè il calcio è una cosa seria, e per fortuna praticamente in un modo o nell'altro sono sempre riuscito ad avere o al limite tramite bar, a vedere il Milan con la pay tv. Riguardo Savino, lo adoro a Deejay chiama Italia con Linus, ma nn capisco perchè da solo non mi piace per niente. Luca e Paolo mi piacciono molto ma ripeto il calcio è una cosa seria, anche se non gioca il Milan, o gufo l'inter, o mi guardo diretta premium...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensare che al tempo c'era Fazio, la noia mortale, ma per il Milan e per i gol (senza la pay tv) era il massimo auspicabile.


Il punto di forza di quelle edizioni di Quelli che il calcio erano Teo Teocoli e tutti gli altri comici ospiti fissi. Così come in quelle con Simona Ventura era Gene Gnocchi. Se non c'erano loro, staremmo parlando di tutt'altra trasmissione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te; definire Savino insipido è un eufemismo.



Ormai le partite la domenica le seguo diversamente e non cambierò abitudine, ma che l'abbiano tolto a Savino è un'ottima notizia lo stesso.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Che ricordi mi evoca la vecchia trasmissione (parlo di fine anni 90/primissimi 2000), era per me un vero e proprio appuntamento fisso, anche per la scarsissima diffusione delle pay tv di allora.
> Vi ricordate quel pirla di Idris?
> O Carlo Sassi?



Programma che riuscì a farmi essere simpatico anche Fazio (limitatamente a quel periodo), e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Che ricordi mi evoca la vecchia trasmissione (parlo di fine anni 90/primissimi 2000), era per me un vero e proprio appuntamento fisso, anche per la scarsissima diffusione delle pay tv di allora.
> Vi ricordate quel pirla di Idris?
> O Carlo Sassi?



Idris primo esempio di nero a cui era dato spazio in tv..tutto sommato non mi dispiaceva..poi mi sbellicavo dal ridere con quel pirla di Takeide Sano..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2017)

Un giorno vi spiegherò come funziona il discorso " aurorale " nella Rai e capirete moooolte cose ..


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2017)

Up

Comincia tra poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma dove sono Luca e Paolo? Fin'ora sta conducendo Fabio Fazio con Luca e Paolo seduti al tavolo con gli altri ospiti. Cos'è sta roba?


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi sembra il solito programma trash di sempre, non hanno cambiato nulla. E Luca e Paolo non sono bravi a condurre


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un giorno vi spiegherò come funziona il discorso " aurorale " nella Rai e capirete moooolte cose ..



spiegacelo siamo curiosi


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma dove sono Luca e Paolo? Fin'ora sta conducendo Fabio Fazio con Luca e Paolo seduti al tavolo con gli altri ospiti. Cos'è sta roba?


Hanno lasciato condurre Fazio per un pò. Una patetica operazione pubblicitaria per il nuovo Che Tempo Che Fa giustificata dal fatto che è stato il primo conduttore del programma. Comunque sì, niente di speciale è il solito programma con Luca e Paolo al posto di Savino. C'è da dire che è la prima puntata, magari nel proseguo vedremo qualcosa in più. Ci sono pochissimi sketch comici e troppi collegamenti inutili che rompono il ritmo, l'unico che mi è piaciuto è stato quello che ha imitato Giletti.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hanno lasciato condurre Fazio per un pò. Una patetica operazione pubblicitaria per il nuovo Che Tempo Che Fa giustificata dal fatto che è stato il primo conduttore del programma. Comunque sì, niente di speciale è il solito programma con Luca e Paolo al posto di Savino. C'è da dire che è la prima puntata, magari nel proseguo vedremo qualcosa in più. Ci sono pochissimi sketch comici e troppi collegamenti inutili che rompono il ritmo, l'unico che mi è piaciuto è stato quello che ha imitato Giletti.



A me è piaciuta la Ceran


----------

